# pizza sauce



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

anyone know a great pizza sauce recipe? Looking to make my own pizza and im clueless any recipes suggestions?


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

google it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've used canned tomatoes,onions... abit of sugar and what ever other seasonings you like, oregano, salt, peeper, and such.
Best on a homemade crust!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

in a skillet brown and crumble 1 lb of italian sausage and drain ,while this is cooking In a sauce pan add 1 tbls spoon of light olive oil 1 medium onion diced and 1 very thinly sliced clove of garlic, heat on medium high until onions are transparent. add 2 table spoons of red wine vinegar stir and then add this to the ground sausage. add a can of tomatoe sauce and diced tomatoes heat over medium heat..... ooops that's spaghetti sauce. nevermind.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Never fails....You're too funny!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> ... ooops that's spaghetti sauce. nevermind.


LOL Hib.


----------

